# Worming a milking doe



## cheesemoose (Jun 23, 2010)

I have not been able to find information on a program to worm does that are being milked. I understand to only worm after doing fecals and that there are withdrawal times fro most all wormers. Just have not seen much about it.


----------



## Twillingate Farm (Oct 26, 2007)

David, In Wormers and Cocci Meds there's a sub topic on withdrawal times and the following link is provided for withdrawal times for various wormer meds. I'm sure you can find one locally that shows no withrawal time if given orally (eg: Eprinex) http://www.uky.edu/Ag/AnimalSciences/goats/presentations/drugwithdrawtimeJan05.pdf


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

You can give Cydectin Cattle Pour on given orally. Dosage: 1cc per 22# body weight. Use the milk for the next 4 milkings to feed babies or give it to the chickens or dogs. After that you can use it for household use again. You can also use Quest (Moxidectin) horse paste wormer. Dosage for that is 1cc per 100# body weight. You deworm the goat the day she delivers the kids and again in 10 days. Fecal once a month from them on and use the eye chart for future necessity of dewormings. If you are unable to do fecals yourself there is a place in Goat keeping 101 where you can mail a fecal sample to have it checked.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

But it is all still just a guess. 1cc per 22 pounds of Cydectin poured on cattle has zero milk withdrawal, but find the test ran on goats....same with Eprinex, the collective parasitologist minds at Texas A&M say zero milk withdrawal on Eprinex, because it does not bind in the fat...does that mean butterfat also, and in goats? I do know tests shown on the feed through which is escaping my mind...morantal tartarate or something like that has tests of zero milk withdrawal...but even find a test on safeguard that shows it. So much stuff is passed from one person to the next until it's impossible to tell what is fact and what is just wives tales. V


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh you are so right, Vicki.


----------



## cheesemoose (Jun 23, 2010)

OK so I gave each doe 2cc ivomac 1% orally day of birth per breeder I purchased from. Bot withdraw charts show 9 days for ivomac sheep drench PO and 40 days for ivomac 1% SQ. nither show for 1% given PO


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

I just have never believed or assumed the zero milk withdrawal thing was right. That's why I just always discard 4 milkings or use it for other things for a couple of days.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

And here David, 2cc of 1% injectable Ivermectin would only treat about a 66 pound goat from stomach worms, 4th stage larve of HC, it would show zero eggs on fecal for HC in 7 to 10 days but I would have a housefull at 21 days when I fecaled again....evacuating eggs doesn't work, you have to use wormers that kill adults that suck the blood. It would also get lungworm. So what worms were you worming for? Did the dosage work for your weight of goat? I know few in the south who can use Ivermectin successfully anymore, and certainly nobody who is fecal sampling before and after and then telling someone to use 2cc on their adult milkers.

I do the same Christine, I usually use 3 mlkings, I was just pointing out with even those who dairy, it's guesses we don't really 'know' and we should. Vicki


----------



## cheesemoose (Jun 23, 2010)

How do we know?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

cheesemoose said:


> How do we know?


You would have to send the milk off from each milking to have it tested for the drug. Ideally, this would be done for each wormer with lots of milkers so that the data collected would be meaningful.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

I discard 4 milkings after worming.


----------

